# MSI 9600XT bad bios Dump?



## pablometalero (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks, this is my first post in the forum (and surely not the last).

I´ve bought a MSI Radeon 9600XT (R9600XT - TD128)
RV350 Core, and crappy samsung TSOP 3.6ns memories at 550 (not 600, F**ck MSI).

I´m from Argentina, and the TV standard is PAL-N combination (not PAL-N),
so i need to reflash, and activate all the tv standards, to use a decent tv out feature, and give some OC to the board. 

Downloaded Atitool 0.0.23, and made a bios dump with no problems, but when i´ve tried to edit the .bin with various tools (RaBIT, Bios Edit, and RadEdit), get error messages, hangs, or in the case or RadEdit, checksum error, (after that, radedit let me edit all the settings).

I´m afraid to flash a damaged bios image and screw up the card, besides that, i haven´t a perfectly generated bios image to fix a possible mistake.

So, any of you have the same problem? Or Do you know how to fix my tv out issue?

Thanx in advance, Pablo

P.S: forget my ugly english, my native language is the spanish.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 27, 2005)

Well I mean you can always continue to dump the Bios as many times as you want. You could also D/l one of the flash programs and dump the orginal bios from there as well onto  floppy as an alternate route and you would also have a copy of the orginal on Floppy in case of emergency


----------



## pablometalero (Jan 27, 2005)

thanx for the fast answer INSTG8R...

i´ve tried 4 times with atitool with no good results
And RadEdit marks in grey and disbles the CURRENT Button, which worked fine for me on my old loving 8500 bba.

Today night, i´ll try booting from a floppy and dumping with atiflash.

Tomorrow i´ll bring good or bad news...

I´m very dissapointed with ATI, because i was going to buy a 9800Pro, and is very difficult to find new ones here. That leaves me between 9600xt (i´m starting to dislike it) and the x800, which it costs the pay of 2 and half months here.

Thanx


----------



## pablometalero (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, yesterday, after a bad winflash, and a backup reflashing with flashrom 2.40, from my pendrive, all my problems are solved, now the core is running stable at 550 mhz and the memory at 607 Mhz, and the best of all, i got my tv out covering full tv screen at color.

Thanx for the help instg8r


----------

